# odds of a successful South Florida swarm trap outside of months of Feb - Mar?



## southeastflorida (May 23, 2010)

Any late spring or summer swarms etc?

been pretty successful with February - March traps, wondering if I should keep at it, and expect at least some success


----------



## BackYardPhenomena (Jul 11, 2012)

I just put three out this week, I would like to know some answers to this as well. Where in s fla are you?


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm in Lehigh Acres and have had bait hives out since the end of February. I finally got my first swarm on Friday, in a box I'd just put out the day before at a friend's house. I hope to post a pic on Saturday. I'm going back in the morning with a 10 frame deep to put on a 4 ft ladder. The one on Friday is a 5 frame nuk, and maybe it's the fresh lemongrass oil.

I have hives in 4 other locations and no swarms. I just posted about this because I didn't understand why I have not gotten any swarms. All my boxes are in new places compared to last year--those spots all have different people living on the property. I hope that maybe for some reason my area is just a little behind. I wanted 5 swarms this spring. Right now I"m thrilled with one.


----------



## southeastflorida (May 23, 2010)

I am in South East Florida, so some in Homestead, West Palm, and Broward areas. Have done pretty good, about 50 percent or 8 traps last year, 
10 frame,
elevated, about 8 plus feet
most any lure, I use pheromone, wipes, LO. 

But I think you are right, some specific locations are good. 
There is an old pumphouse roof, that if very reliable, one right after another.


----------



## BackYardPhenomena (Jul 11, 2012)

In the midtown Miami area here, no luck so far


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

It worked, nice. I am still not used to windows 8, it took me 15 min to figure out how to attach this picture. 
First spring swarm in SW FL, home of the Cinderella team that got dunked last night. FGCU is right up the road from me. 
I freshened up LGO in a couple of the bait boxes. I moved a 10 frame deep to the yard I got this swarm. Now to see if I somehow missed swarm season or has it just begun here.


----------



## nathan-D (Dec 2, 2012)

I caught one swarm in my backyard, put the trap back and no action so far. I am also wondering when is a good time to take my trap down or do bees swarm all year round in FL?


----------



## Anthony Ritenour (Mar 17, 2008)

I am in Sebring and I just caught another one this weekend. Since February I have caught 6 swarms, did one trapout from an oak tree which I believe was a swarm, and cut one down from a tree which had beautiful comb hanging out in the open. I have three other people who want me to come look at removing bees from there property. This is my best swarm season so far. Four of my swarms were caught in boxes, two were near large commercial beekeepers and two were not. One swarm was removed from a tree at a local school and the other was removed with a bee vac from someone's house. I presently have 4 boxes out. With my last catch in a box being just a couple days ago, I feel the season is in full swing.


----------



## southeastflorida (May 23, 2010)

Thanks Anthony Ritenour for the details, 
so in south florida, it is feb and march for swarms,


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

That's encouraging Anthony, thanks for letting us know.
I'm moving my bait boxes around and adding some as I now have more dark comb from my only winter dieout (after freezing of course). 
I think location has more to do with it than I first thought. Last year was so easy I figured every year would be like that. 4 spring boxes and 1 fall set out, 5 swarms moved in.


----------



## Bees In Miami (Nov 30, 2012)

IMO, swarm season is never over in FL except the colder months. Caught some of my strongest hives from swarms last year in June, July and September, and was splitting them in December. A lot will depend on the rainy season. In FL, IMO, never stop trying for swarms, because you just never know! Hope this year rocks as well as it did last! (and that was with us down here having just shy of the wettest season in history). Happy Bees to all!!


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

The swarm in the picture above...I moved it to my backyard tonight. I went just before dusk and taped and strapped it with a ratchet strap, screened the opening. I picked it up and wow, was it heavy! When I got home I brought my digital scale out to the driveway and this 5 frame nuk weighed in at 37 pounds! Plus, with my taping and strapping and all, not one bee bothered to come see who was messing with their house. I have a nuk medium super that I hope will line up with this nuk, dimensions match I hope. I will add that in a couple days if it fits. 

I also got another swarm last night move into a nuk I have set up at my son's. My grandson and his mom got to see the swarm from yesterday arrive and move in. I'm now at 2, and set up another box at my friend's where I just moved one. Good bee day today.


----------



## southeastflorida (May 23, 2010)

correction, in Florida, 
Feb
March
April
for swarms


----------



## Anthony Ritenour (Mar 17, 2008)

As an update, I just caught two more this past weekend. One near my hives and another across town near some yards used by commercial beeks.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

This swarm moved in less than 2 weeks ago to the bait box set up at a friend's house. I brought them to my backyard on Monday, it's the hive that weighed 37 lbs. I went out this afternoon and saw this bearding so added a second story. I didn't pull frames but the tops of all of them had new comb and it looked nice and straight, from what I could tell. Still at 2 bait box swarms. I named this one Good Friday bees.


----------

